# Older golden problem with constant licking



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Have you had him checked for a urinary tract infection or skin issues? Mine sometimes have issues with licking. I know it can drive you crazy. But if it has come on suddenly, I would have him checked by a vet. Especially since he is getting older.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Mine usually did that due to vitamin-mineral deficiencies. After put her on supplements for few days she stopped licking and trying to chew the walls.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolann*



Carolann said:


> My husband and I have a 12 yr. old golden we have had since he was a pup. He is still quite active and healthy, however, about a year ago he began licking constantly. He licks the carpet, his bed, and the same spot on his leg for hours non-stop. In the morning his bed is so wet from licking it is soaked through.
> Does anyone else have this issue, and if so do you have any solutions? It has become quit annoying.


Carolann: Has he been to the Vet for a checkup. I would tell the vet about this.
My girl, Smooch, did this for a few years, and she did end up having cancer at about 12. Not trying to scare you, just think he should be examined. I think that licking can be a sign of some pain.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

First speak with the vet this can be caused by health problems. It can also be caused by boredom or stress and or allergies. Some dogs can become really OCD about it too. I had a senior start that at about 11 1/2 we found it was part allergies ( to chicken) and part bad habit. We got some marrow bones and kongs with PB in them to help replace the bad habit with a more acceptable alternative. We also made sure she got more exercise which greatly helped we also distracted her anytime she started it up. Took awhile be she got a lot better. But as a senior its a good time to get a health check and a senior blood panel to rule out the health issues.


----------



## Pete&Arrow (Sep 7, 2015)

Altairss said:


> First speak with the vet this can be caused by health problems. It can also be caused by boredom or stress and or allergies. Some dogs can become really OCD about it too. I had a senior start that at about 11 1/2 we found it was part allergies ( to chicken) and part bad habit. We got some marrow bones and kongs with PB in them to help replace the bad habit with a more acceptable alternative. We also made sure she got more exercise which greatly helped we also distracted her anytime she started it up. Took awhile be she got a lot better. But as a senior its a good time to get a health check and a senior blood panel to rule out the health issues.


How did you discover that it was chicken specifically? From the blood panel? My golden has been licking,scratching, and biting for a while and the vet suggested apoquil (allergy relief) and said to see if it goes away in the spring. She thinks it is something seasonal.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

We did a food sensitivity trial. You can look up how to do them on line but bear in mind that it takes about 12 weeks to know if the change is making a difference.
But I had heard chicken was a common culprit so that was one of the first protein sources I tried to rule out. The problem is most other foods that show a different protein source often still have chicken in them or use chicken fat in them. Also treats lots of treats had chicken. I use Plato duck treats and Zukes peanut butter or Salmon

I really had to search and finally found Pinnacle duck and sweet potato it was one of the few in my area that had no chicken. The other thing is sometimes once the allergies start sometime they develop others. Sparkles was about 3 1/2 when hers started it was after her food manufacture changed plants and where they were getting their chicken from. I found this after the fact.

She also become allergic to Frontline and that was harder to figure out. Once we had the chicken out of her diet. All the itching and hot spots went away and she was trouble free unless someone goofed and gave her a treat without checking what was in it.





Pete&Arrow said:


> How did you discover that it was chicken specifically? From the blood panel? My golden has been licking,scratching, and biting for a while and the vet suggested apoquil (allergy relief) and said to see if it goes away in the spring. She thinks it is something seasonal.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Chicken does cause itching in few goldens. I found that chicken based dog foods and treats specifically caused it but giving fresh chicken, cooked or raw didn't cause itching in my first golden. I think it has to do with low quality of chicken added in these foods treats or something. Not really sure but after eliminating chicken based dog products I did see less itching and scratching.


----------

